# My Ride!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's a 2004 Specialized Allez Elite. It's a pretty good bike. Got the frame for $100. I put on 2004 Campanolo Chorus. I used to ride a 1994 Specialized Epic road bike. It's now retired. It was a great bike for it's time. Now loving this Allez until I can get my hands on a great carbon-fiber frame. Love the Tarmac & Roubaix. Love those Specialized road bikes. Peace!


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*Is that steel?*



Wicked2006 said:


> It's a 2004 Specialized Allez Elite. It's a pretty good bike. Got the frame for $100. I put on 2004 Campanolo Chorus. I used to ride a 1994 Specialized Epic road bike. It's now retired. It was a great bike for it's time. Now loving this Allez until I can get my hands on a great carbon-fiber frame. Love the Tarmac & Roubaix. Love those Specialized road bikes. Peace!


I juts bought a 2004 cro-mo frame and am waiting on its arrival... If it is steal $100 for the frame is a pretty damn nice deal. Congrats. Glad for you but just making me more and more anxious to get started on building mine!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*FSA Carbon cranks added to the Allez*

I just added them a couple of days ago. I really love the way they feel on climbs. Just went with the compact set rather then going with triple ring again. Here's my latest rig with it's new cranks. Also added Quattro SL pedals from Crankbros. The Pedals rock. I also added new carbon bottle cages. Cages not pictured. Peace!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Given your bar position I think the Roubaix carbon frame would be the logical choice for an upgrade frame.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Going Roubaix next*



Coolhand said:


> Given your bar position I think the Roubaix carbon frame would be the logical choice for an upgrade frame.


I really like the feel of the Roubaix anyways. I plan on getting the Roubaix probably 2006 or 2007. The Allez rides pretty good now with all the carbon stuff and Campagnolo Chrous components on it. I have invested some money in this rig. I'm pretty happy with it. Thanks.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Newly upgraded Allez*

What up? Added some new things to my Specialized Allez. Just added Ritchey WCS stem, Campagnolo compact FD, and some carbon cages. So far, so good. Love this bike. Can't wait to I get my new ride soon. I'll keep you all posted on what ride I will be getting. I have a final five now. Specialized, BMC, Scott, Cervelo and Colnago. Peace!


----------



## beyoyo (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you have any problems with your 1994 Epic Frame? (Clearcoat esp.) I am still riding mine but the clearcoat is flaking off. Specialized Customer Service suggested that I have the frame inspected by my local dealer to be sure that the "structural integrity has not been compromised". 
Just wondering.
Thanks
-B


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

beyoyo said:


> Did you have any problems with your 1994 Epic Frame? (Clearcoat esp.) I am still riding mine but the clearcoat is flaking off. Specialized Customer Service suggested that I have the frame inspected by my local dealer to be sure that the "structural integrity has not been compromised".
> Just wondering.
> Thanks
> -B


I'm still occasionally riding my '92 Specialized carbon, it's my foul-weather/backup bike. Clearcoat is flaking in places, but it seem solid to me. I assume that the "structural integrity" is not at all compromised by this. The flaking has been there in a few spots for at least 5-8 years, and no problems. Mine is pictured (poorly) below: (Those are not my wheels, just borrowed them from a bud.)


----------

